# ثورة شباب الجامعة العمالية للحصول على حقهم فى معادلة شهادتهم



## hos127 (21 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجوا ان يكون الرد غير مخالف لقوانين المنتدى 

فالموضوع فى غاية الاهمية 

موضوع متعلق بمستقبل و خريجى الجامعة العمالية 

الموضوع منقول من الفيس بوك

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=200658382203&v=info​*


----------



## hos127 (21 فبراير 2011)

نحن طلبه و خريجي كافه دفعات " الجامعة العمالية شعبة تنمية تكنولوجية (رقابة جودة) " بكافه فروعها بأنحاء الجمهورية 

* نعرض على سيادتكم الأتي: 

منذ إنشاء الجامعة العمالية منذ عشره سنوات كانت وما زالت تهدف إلى تخريج متخصصين في مجال الجودة وكانت ولا تزال حسب قول وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي وأيضا على حسب قول القائمين عليها أنها الوحيدة التي تقوم بتخريج دفعات متخصصة بهذا الشأن وهذا لان سوق العمل كان ولا يزال يحتاج وبشده إلى هذا التخصص لتحسين جوده الصناعة المصرية والعمل على نموها وتطويرها. 

ولقد تم مؤخرا استحداث أقسام أخرى للجودة بكليات الهندسة(قسم هندسة صناعية) يتشابه في المواد التي تدرس في الجامعة العمالية باختلاف بعض المواد 

والمعروف في مجالات العمل الداخلي والخارجي إن اخصائى جوده أو مهندس جوده لدى الجميع المنوطين بهم هم خريجي كليات الهندسة أما خريجي الجامعة العمالية فإلى ألان ولا نزال غير معترف بنا في الحياة العملية مطلقا ولا احد منا يحصل على حقوقه 

غير انه إذا رغب احد خريجي الجامعة العمالية في الوصول إلى الحلم الذي طالما راودنا وحلمنا به ووعدنا به الكثير من أساتذتنا في الجامعة أثناء الدراسة وهو إن فرصتك في سوق العمل محجوزة ومتوفرة وبكثرة 

وإذا تقدم زملاء لنا للحصول على الوظائف المعروضة في القطاعات العامة و الخاصة فانه يصعب التعرف على هوية شهادته والى أى نقابه ينتسب وأى مسمى وظيفي سوف تحمل وظيفته تلك هل هو مهندس ينتمي إلى نقابه المهندسين أو فني ينتمي إلى نقابه التطبيقين أو عامل أو ماذا ؟ 

وأول سؤال يتم سؤاله إلى الخريج الطموح هذا في حاله رغبته في الحصول على وظيفة هل شهادتك هذه تعادل بكالوريوس الهندسة أو أنها شهادة فوق المتوسط أم ماذا ؟!!! 

جميع خريجي الجامعة العمالية الذين يعملوا بمجال دراستهم ألان يتم وصفهم بفني جوده وليس مهندس جوده أو حتى اخصائى جوده ولا ننتمي إلى اى نقابه تحتوينا وتحافظ لنا على حقوقنا ويكون لنا مسمى وظيفي معلوم ومعروف لدى الجميع 
الان وبعد مرور اكثر من عشر سنوات من عمر الجامعة العمالية وتخرج أولى دفعاتها والى ألان لا نرى من الجامعة وكافه المسؤلين إلا التصريحات والوعود والتي لا يتم تنفيذها مطلقا وان صدر احد القرارات بخصوصها يكون فقط حبر على ورق ولا يتم تنفيذه 

اصبح اسم الاكاديمه الان وهو الجامعه العماليه غير مناسب لما يتم تدريسه بها كان هذ الاسم مناسب عندما كانت مجرد مركز تدريبى للعمال المنتسيبين الى نقابه العمال 
اما ألان ينتسب إلى الجامعة العمالية طلبه وطالبات يرجون الحصول على شهادة جامعيه متخصصة في الجودة وهذا بناء على قرار من وزير التعليم العالي وتحت إشراف القطاعات الهندسية والصناعية بوزارة التعليم العالي 

الجامعه العماليه بها قمسان وهما ( قسم العلاقات الصناعيه ) و( قسم التنميه التكنولجيه ) ...

• قسم العلاقات الصناعية بالاكاديمه تم معادلته ببكالوريوس تجاره وتم انضمام خريجيه إلى نقابه التجاريين والحمد لله وهنيئا لهم فهى معادله مرضيه ومناسبه جدا لدراستهم .

• أما قسم التنمية التكنلوجيه فسمعنا أيضا أراء وتصريحات تفيد بأنهم يدرسون ألان انضمام خريجيه إلى نقابه التطبيقيين!!! 

ولكن كيف ذلك فنقابه التطبيقيين: هي نقابه الحاصلين على مؤهلات فوق المتوسطه وخريجي الجامعة العمالية حاصلين على مؤهل عالي مده دراسته أربع سنوات ومستعدين لاستكمال دراستنا لسنه أخرى اضافيه أو سنتان أيضا حتى يتم معادلتنا ببكالوريوس هندسة وننتسب إلى نقابه المهندسين مثل زملائنا خريجي معهد الكفاية الإنتاجية وحتى لا نشعر دائما بأننا أضعنا أربع سنوات من عمرنا هباء في السعي وراء أوهام 

• جميع الجامعات الخاصة التي تحتوى قسم أو تخصص مشابه لنا يتم معادلتها وتنتسب إلى نقابه المهندسين وهى أيضا جامعات خاصة والجامعة العمالية ليست حكومية وللأسف أيضا ليست لها حقوق الجامعات الخاصة فماذا هي إذن !!!
........................................................................*** لذلك نرجوا النظر إلى طلباتنا وهى كالتالي: 

1- معادلة درجة البكالوريوس الذي تمنحه الجامعة العمالية تخصص رقابة الجودة بدرجة بكالوريوس الهندسة بعد عمل لجنة وظيفتها إضافة المواد اللازمة ودراستها خلال سنة وانضمام خريجي الجامعة إلى نقابة المهندسين.. حيث إن الوضع الحالي هو عدم انضمامهم لنقابه بعينها بما يسبب فى ضياع لمصالح ومستقبل هؤلاء الخريجين .

2- تحقيق الهدف الاساسى الذي أنشئت من اجله الجامعة بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي إلا وهو تخريج دفعات من مهندسي رقابةالجوده وهو التخصص الذي سيساهم في رفع مستوى الصناعة في جمهورية مصر العربية بشكل ملحوظ .. وهو الأمر الغير محقق حتى ألان بتوفير الوظائف المتخصصة برقابة الجودة لخريجي أقسام الميكانيكا والكهرباء بكليات الهندسة وهى نتيجة طبيعية لكون خريجي الجامعة غير تابعين لنقابة المهندسين أو أية نقابة تراعى مصالحهم في سوق العمل.
.......................................................................
*** ( ملحوظة هامة لكل من سيدعى انة قد تم معادلة الشعبة بالفعل )

ان الأساس الذى بنيت علية معادلة شعبة التكنولوجيا هو انفراد التخصص الخاص بنا وهو رقابة الجودة واننا الوحيدون فى مصر من نقوم بدراسة هذا التخصص وهذا ما ينفية الواقع والأدلة وذلك لوجدود نفس التخصص بل واكثر منة لدى كليات الهندسة وبالأخص الهندسة الصناعية والأنتاج حيث يقومون بدراسة كل مواد الجودة لدينا وعلية فقد انتفى الأدعاء الكاذب بتفرد الشعبة الخاصة بنا ولدينا لوائح لكيات الهندسة شعبة الهندسة الصناعية والأنتاج تؤكد ذلك 

ثانيا : سؤال لكل من كان يريد عمل دراسات عليا هل تقدمتم الى كليات الهندسة او التجارة لعمل الدراسات فى الجودة او اى تخصص اخر ؟

الأجابة: اكيد قوبل الطلب بالرفض القاطع بالنسبة لهندسة وذلك لعدم حصولنا على السنة الخامسة وبالنسبة حتى لكليات التجارة يجب ان تكون خريج نفس التخصص لعمل الدراسات العليا
حتى من يقول ان لنا تكمله دراسات عليا فى معهد البحوث والأحصاء اقول لهم لا تبالغوا فى فرحكم فليس هناك سوى دبلومه واحدة فقط وهى دبلومة الجودة وهى دبلومة تطبيقية وليست اكاديمية .

ولمن لا يعرف الفرق فان الدبلومة الأكاديمية يمكن ان تكون بعدها تكمله اخرى مثل الماجستير وهكذا اما التطبيقية فى دبلومة لثبت فى العمل انك دارس للجودة وملم بها وليس تكمله دراسات عليا

اخيرا وليس اخرا نحن الأن بصدد تغير واقعنا بايدينا وذلك بتوكيل محامى متخصص يدافع عن حقنا المسلوب لدى الأدارة الغاشمة للجامعة والرافضة لرفع مستوى الجامعة وخرجيها بما يليق بمكانتها وسط الجامعات

والحمد الله لدينا من المستندات والأوراق ما يؤكد ويبرهن على ان لنا حق المعادلة بشعبة هندسة صناعية وذلك بعد اضافة المواد الدراسية لتكملة الدراسة على مدار سنة او سنة ونصف كما حدث مع معهد الكفاية الأنتاجية )



ملحوظة هامة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 

وافق السيد الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم العالى لخريجى كلية التعليم الصناعى على عمل مقاصة ومسواتهم بكليات الهندسة بعد عمل وقفة تظاهرية امام مكتبة فى اواخر اسبوع السابق​


----------



## hos127 (21 فبراير 2011)

ايميلات هامة للشكوى 

رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور احمد شفيق
[email protected]

اميل الشكاوي والرسائل للحكومة على [email protected]‏

[email protected]

[email protected]

رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهرام / مرسي عطا الله

[email protected]

إيميل الإقتراحات والشكاوي والمراسلة بالأهرام

[email protected]
========
تجميعه بلوج نجوم اف ام
======
الأستاذ إبراهيم حجازي
[email protected]

======
قناة الجزيرة
[email protected]

======
قناة العربية
[email protected]

========
عمرو أديب
[email protected]

برنامج القاهره اليوم
[email protected]
======

محمود سعد

[email protected]

=====

القاهرة اليوم :


[email protected]




برنامج الحقيقة :


[email protected]

ومضمون الشكوى :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السيد الأستاذ الدكتور / 
تحية طيبة وبعد ,,,
مقدمة لسيادتكم :

طلبه و خريجي كافه دفعات " الجامعة العمالية شعبة تنمية تكنولوجية(بكالوريوس رقابة جودة) " بكافه فروعها بأنحاء الجمهورية 

نعرض على سيادتكم الأتي:
-	لقد أنشئت الجامعة العمالية بموجب القرار الجمهـورى رقـم 156 لسـنة 1985
-	صدر قرار وزير التعليم العالى رقم 1600 لسنة 1994 بإنشاء شعبتى التنمية التكنولوجية والعلاقات الصناعية ومدة الدراسة بهما سنتان دراسيتان.
-	صدر قرار وزير التعليم العالى رقم 317 لسنة 1996 بمعادلة شهادات الجامعة العمالية بالمؤهلات فوق المتوسطة المقابلة لها وهى :
-	دبلوم التنمية التكنولوجية (تخصص كهرباء ).
-	دبلوم التنمية التكنولوجية (تخصص ميكانيكا)
-	دبلوم العلاقات الصناعية.
-	صدر قرار وزير التعليم العالى رقم 1464 لسنة 1997 بتطوير الدراسة بشعبة التنمية التكنولوجية لتكون أربع سنوات دراسية على مرحلتين.
- صدر قرار وزير التعليم العالى رقم 1042 لسنة 1998 بتطوير الدراسة بشعبة العلاقات الصناعية لتكون أربع سنوات دراسية على مرحلتين.
- صدر قرار وزير التعليم العالى والدولة للبحث العلمى ورئيس المجلس الأعلى للجامعات رقم 173 لسنة 2004 بمعادلة درجة البكالوريوس التى تمنحها الجامعة العمالية (شعبة العلاقات الصناعية) بدرجة البكالوريوس فى التجارة (شعبة إدارة الأعمال) التى تمنحها الجامعات المصرية.
-	صدر قرار المجلس الأعلى للجامعات رقم 132 بتاريخ 31/7/2007 بمعادلة درجة بكالوريوس رقابة الجودة التى تمنحها الجامعة العمالية شعبة التنمية التكنولوجية 


لقد انشئت الجامعة العمالية منذ ثلاثة عشرة سنة و كانت وما زالت تهدف إلى تخريج متخصصين في مجال الجودة وقد قام المجلس الأعلى للجامعات برئاسة سيادتكم بمعادلة بكالوريوس رقابة الجودة دون الأشارة الى ما يكافئة من الشهادات المناظرة من الجامعات المصرية وذلك على اساس انة اول تخصص فريد من نوعة فى مصر .
وطبقًا لقانون الجامعات الخاصة رقم 101 لسنة 1992 الذي ينص في فقرته الرابعة على معادلة الدرجات العلمية والشهادات والدبلومات التي تمنحها الجامعات الخاصة بتلك التي تمنحها الجامعات الحكومية، والسؤال هنا لماذا تسمح الحكومة بإنشاء الجامعات الخاصة والعمالية والمعاهد ثم لا تعترف بخريجيها في نهاية الأمر؟
ولقد تم مؤخرا استحداث أقسام أخرى للجودة بكليات الهندسة(وبالأخص الهندسة الصناعية والأنتاج حيث يقومون بدراسة كل مواد الجودة لدينا) باختلاف بعض المواد وعلية فقد انتفى الأدعاء الكاذب بتفرد الشعبة الخاصة بنا ولدينا لوائح لكيات الهندسة شعبة الهندسة الصناعية والأنتاج تؤكد ذلك والمعروف في مجالات العمل الداخلي والخارجي إن اخصائى جوده أو مهندس جوده لدى الجميع المنوطين بهم هم خريجي كليات الهندسة أما خريجي الجامعة العمالية فإلى ألان ولا نزال غير معترف بنا في الحياة العملية مطلقا ولا احد منا يحصل على حقوقه إن وجد له حقوق.
وإذا تقدم زملاء لنا للحصول على الوظائف المعروضة في القطاعات العامة و الخاصة فانه يصعب التعرف على هوية شهادته والى اى نقابه ينتسب واى مسمى وظيفي سوف تحمل وظيفته تلك هل هو مهندس ينتمي إلى نقابه المهندسين أو فني ينتمي إلى نقابه التطبيقين أو عامل أو ماذا ؟
وأول سؤال يتم سؤاله إلى الخريج الطموح هذا في حاله رغبته في الحصول على وظيفة هل شهادتك هذه تعادل بكالوريوس الهندسة أو أنها شهادة فوق المتوسط أم ماذا ؟
جميع خريجي الجامعة العمالية الذين يعملوا بمجال دراستهم ألان يتم وصفهم بفني جوده وليس مهندس جوده أو حتى اخصائى جوده ولا ننتمي إلى اى نقابه محترمه تحتوينا وتحافظ لنا على حقوقنا ويكون لنا مسمى وظيفي معلوم ومعروف لدى الجميع بدلا من السخرية والاستهزاء من جميع المتعاملين معنا في قطاعات الأعمال المختلفة وكأننا مندسين في المجال 
ألان ينتسب إلى الجامعة العمالية طلبه وطالبات يرجون الحصول على شهادة جامعيه متخصصة في الجودة وهذا بناء على قرار من وزير التعليم العالي وتحت إشراف القطاعات الهندسية والصناعية بوزارة التعليم العالي.
قسم العلاقات الصناعية بالاكاديمه تم معادلته ببكالوريوس تجاره وتم انضمام خريجيه إلى نقابه التجاريين والحمد لله وهنيئا لهم أما قسم التنمية التكنلوجيه فسمعنا أيضا أراء وتصريحات تفيد بأنهم يدرسون ألان انضمام خريجيه إلى نقابه التطبيقيين ولو أنها أيضا وعود زائفة هي الأخرى !!!
أما وان كانت حقيقية فكيف ذلك فنقابه التطبيقيين: هي نقابه الحاصلين على مؤهلات فوق المتوسطه وخريجي الجامعة العمالية حاصلين على مؤهل عالي مده دراسته أربع سنوات ومستعدين لاستكمال دراستنا لسنه أخرى اضافيه أو سنتان أيضا حتى يتم معادلتنا ببكالوريوس هندسة وننتسب إلى نقابه المهندسين مثل زملائنا خريجي معهد الكفاية الإنتاجية ومن بعدها كليات التعليم الصناعى وحتى لا نشعر دائما بأننا أضعنا أربع سنوات من عمرنا هباء في السعي وراء أوهام تدسها لنا الجامعة العمالية التي لا تزال تستفيد من ورائنا ماديا أما الخريجين السابقين فهي غير مسؤله عنهم ولا عن متطلباتهم واحتياجاتهم جميع الجامعات الخاصة التي تحتوى قسم أو تخصص مشابه لنا يتم معادلتها وتنتسب إلى نقابه المهندسين وهى أيضا جامعات خاصة والجامعة العمالية ليست حكومية وللأسف أيضا ليست لها حقوق الجامعات الخاصة فماذا هي إذن

لذلك نلتمس من سيادتكم النظر إلى طلباتنا وهى كالتالي:

1-معادلة درجة البكالوريوس الذي تمنحه الجامعة العمالية تخصص رقابة الجودة بدرجة بكالوريوس الهندسة بعد عمل لجنة وظيفتها إضافة المواد اللازمة ودراستها خلال سنة وانضمام خريجي الجامعة إلى نقابة المهندسين.. او انشاء قسم لهندسة الجودة داخل الجامعة.
حيث إن الوضع الحالي هو عدم انضمامهم لنقابه بعينها بما يسببفى ضياع لمصالح هؤلاء الخريجين 
2-تحقيق الهدف الاساسى الذي أنشئت من اجله الجامعة بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي إلا وهو تخريج دفعات من مهندسي رقابةالجوده وهو التخصص الذي سيساهم في رفع مستوى الصناعة في جمهورية مصر العربية بشكل ملحوظ .. وهو الأمر الغير محقق حتى ألان بتوفير الوظائف المتخصصة برقابة الجودة لخريجي أقسام الميكانيكا والكهرباء بكليات الهندسة وهى نتيجة طبيعية لكون خريجي الجامعة غير تابعين لنقابة المهندسين أو أية نقابة تراعى مصالحهم في سوق العمل

مقدمة لسيادتكم
طلبة وخريجي الجامعة العمالية​


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

يا أخوانا في الأول أؤكد أنني مع كل شخص او جماعة تطالب بحقها

ولكن الأمر خطير .. أن تأتي كل فئة و تقول ثورة كذا و ثورة كذا و نقوم بتدمير بلدنا و تصبح حياتنا كلها ثورات .. يجب أن نتعامل بحرص و نصبر و نتعامل مع قيادة البلد بحسن نية مع الحزر طبعا و في نفس الوقت يجب إزلة أي وزير شارك في النظام القديم .. و لكن لابد من عدم إثقال كاهل القيادة الجديدة بمهام هى لن تقدر عليها فلو طالب كل مواطن بجنيه واحد فسيكون المبلغ 85 مليون جنيه نعم إنه مجرد جنيه لا يغني ولا يثمن من جوع و لكنه هم ثقيل على قيادة الدولة .. صبرنا ليس ثلاثون عام فقط و لكن صبرنا مئات السنين فلنصبر قليلا حتى تستقر اوضاع البلاد و تستعيد عافيتها و إلا ستضيع البلاد و كفانا ثورات


----------



## quality2 (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مع رأى المهندس مصطفى نصبر شوية لحد ما البلد تستقر شوية ،وهذا ليس تقليل من حماس المهندس hos127 كلنا معا ضد الفساد وهدفنا الاصلاح ورفع شأن الجودة في مصر الغالية ، الوطن العربي.
ارى في البداية تجميع عدد من النماذج الناجحة من خريجي الجامعة لتكون الوجه في التواصل مع المسئولين وايضا توضيح بعض المفاهيم لطلبة الجامعة عن الجودة و المستقبل الوظيفي لهم بعد التخرج ان شاء الله.
يجب ان يكون لنا اهداف واضحة ومطالب مشروعة كمتخصصين في ادارة الجودة
ومع احترامي للجميع مش كل اللى عاوز يشتغل فى الجودة يسمح له بهذا بدون علم وتعليم ولا تدريب و شروط مسبقه( الجودة تخصص) مثل اى تخصص اخر ،والسلام عليكم


----------

